# Williamsburg, Va Recommendations



## wtscl (May 22, 2007)

We are looking into going to Williamsburg, VA in a couple of weeks and are looking for any tips on campgrounds down there. I know there is a KOA that looks nice, but are there any other ones that are clean?


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

I live here in Williamsburg, and would pick the KOA or either Chicahominy Riverfront Park. There are 2 KOA's. Go with the smaller one. You can walk up the hill to the bigger one, but the big one is mostly dirt and big gravel. More grass at the smaller one. Chicahominy Riverfront park is on the river and though it is not a big place seems nice enough and it is pretty inexpensive. It is owned by the local parks and rec dept. Honestly, I am not really that thrilled with any of the parks here. I wish I could open a campground here. It would be a goldmine.

PM me if you need anything else.

Darlene


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

We have stayed here b4 http://www.americanheritagervpark.com/ and it wasn't bad for a homebase for sightseeing.

Will


----------



## pebbles (Jun 13, 2007)

We are going down to Williamsburg in mid August and staying at the Chicahominy Riverfront Park, I will let you know what I thought of the campground when I get back. I am not sure if it will be to late for you though, when are you planning on heading to Williamsburg?


----------



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

I like the Newport News campground. Large spacious sites...very state park like. Probably the cheapest campground in the area. It only has water and electric though.

Another thought is Chipokes state park. You will have to take the ferry across the James river though which can be time consuming.


----------



## bikerdude&dudette (Jul 13, 2007)

we have stayed at the koa, chickahomny and anvil but if you have military conections, cheatam annex is the way to go..full hook ups, golf swimming pool....and cheap
steve, chuck the girls and jake(good boy)


----------



## bigdisneydaddy (Oct 26, 2007)

prevish gang said:


> I live here in Williamsburg, and would pick the KOA or either Chicahominy Riverfront Park. There are 2 KOA's. Go with the smaller one. You can walk up the hill to the bigger one, but the big one is mostly dirt and big gravel. More grass at the smaller one. Chicahominy Riverfront park is on the river and though it is not a big place seems nice enough and it is pretty inexpensive. It is owned by the local parks and rec dept. Honestly, I am not really that thrilled with any of the parks here. I wish I could open a campground here. It would be a goldmine.
> 
> PM me if you need anything else.
> 
> Darlene


I agree on the goldmine. With so many interesting things to do and see and the beautiful country I thought there would be a premiere campground in the area.

Scott


----------



## wtscl (May 22, 2007)

In Williamsburg, we have only stayed at Anvil. If you don't like trains, stay away. The campground is backed up to some active tracks and they go through ALL NIGHT!!


----------

